# Makin' Bacon - It's easier than slicing Bacon!



## malisaw (Feb 1, 2011)

Made 1st batch of bacon - about 10 lbs worth...following Bearcarvers recipe fairly closely - although I think I went lighter on the onion powder/garlic powder and pepper prior to smoking...  wanted more of the slight sweet and smoky flavors.  I did add a bit of maple syrup after several days.  Cured them in 3-4 lb sections for 8 days, followed remainder of directions closely and cold smoked the following day for a full load on the 6x8 amns - got a good 12 hours out of it (packed it down just slightly)...  Had to stick a floodlight in the bottom of my smoker as the temps were around freezing - that kept it about 60-65 degrees.  Smelled super smokey - especially cooking, but taste was very mild (used hickory)... what you smell and what you taste were worlds apart (thank God!).  Took me a good 9 pounds wrestling with my slicer (and manually slicing about 5lbs with a knife) before I finally had to resolve myself to not being able to slice bacon that's only been frozen for 2 to 3 hours.  Froze it over night and bang!  Sliced it up with zero problems.  So for my future bacon slicing...I'm folding the belly in half (was about 7 or so inches wide) freezing it solid and slicing it up.

Now taste...  lovely!  Did try the 2nd small batch in the microwave - nah...  definitely worth getting the cast iron pan out for.  Got 10 more pounds of belly in the freezer which I'll do up very soon...and likely will follow the same recipe but maybe up the pepper and onion a tad..and maybe add a bit more brown sugar (don't think the maple syrup added anything worthy of repeating).  All in all a very positive experience and look forward to trying a few others recipes before venturing out on my own.

After I get something that actually looks less embarrassing when sliced I'll post some pics on the forum along with my beginning experiences.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats on your successful bacon run. I know what you mean on the slicing - just did 10# last nite and was cussing the POS slicer all the time I was slicing


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 1, 2011)

I am very glad this worked out for ya.

>>>>>After I get something that actually looks less embarrassing when sliced I'll post some pics  

We need pictures.

Everybody else from Georgia posts pictures.

 Hahahahahahahhaha

Have a great day and have fun!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2011)

Malisaw said:


> Made 1st batch of bacon - about 10 lbs worth...following Bearcarvers recipe fairly closely - although I think I went lighter on the onion powder/garlic powder and pepper prior to smoking...  wanted more of the slight sweet and smoky flavors.  I did add a bit of maple syrup after several days.  Cured them in 3-4 lb sections for 8 days, followed remainder of directions closely and cold smoked the following day for a full load on the 6x8 amns - got a good 12 hours out of it (packed it down just slightly)...  Had to stick a floodlight in the bottom of my smoker as the temps were around freezing - that kept it about 60-65 degrees.  Smelled super smokey - especially cooking, but taste was very mild (used hickory)... what you smell and what you taste were worlds apart (thank God!).  Took me a good 9 pounds wrestling with my slicer (and manually slicing about 5lbs with a knife) before I finally had to resolve myself to not being able to slice bacon that's only been frozen for 2 to 3 hours.  Froze it over night and bang!  Sliced it up with zero problems.  So for my future bacon slicing...I'm folding the belly in half (was about 7 or so inches wide) freezing it solid and slicing it up.
> 
> Now taste...  lovely!  Did try the 2nd small batch in the microwave - nah...  definitely worth getting the cast iron pan out for.  Got 10 more pounds of belly in the freezer which I'll do up very soon...and likely will follow the same recipe but maybe up the pepper and onion a tad..and maybe add a bit more brown sugar (don't think the maple syrup added anything worthy of repeating).  All in all a very positive experience and look forward to trying a few others recipes before venturing out on my own.
> 
> After I get something that actually looks less embarrassing when sliced I'll post some pics on the forum along with my beginning experiences.


Glad it worked out good for you. You found out some of the same things I did. I tried Maple syrup too (good stuff), and it wasn't worth it.

That and the amount of onion & garlic powder isn't too much. I say this because I don't like raw onions, and I can only handle a small amount of real garlic, without getting an upset stomach. If it's not too much for me, it can't be too much for just about anybody.

I gave some of my Bacon to a buddy of mine, and he said he made some in the microwave. I told him if I'd have known he was gonna make my Bacon in the microwave, I wouldn't have given him any!!! 

We don't care how good you sliced it---We just like to gaze at Bacon!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 1, 2011)

>>>>>>>>>I told him if I'd have known he was gonna make my Bacon in the microwave, I wouldn't have given him any!!!   

   BWHAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 1, 2011)

Your killing me here.I'm starving and need Qview.


----------



## malisaw (Feb 2, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Your killing me here.I'm starving and need Qview.


lol, love that -- sorry all - will have to be next time.  I didn't take any pics and all I have left is about 8 ounces of scraps.  Gave a bunch to friends/coworkers.  Good news is -> everybody loved it!  What my sister loved about it most is that she made it three days ago and she can still smell it.

I'm a miserable forum failure!  Next time pics for sure...start to finish.  Just not sure if next will be the other 10lbs of bacon or a nice big pastrami.  I'm waiting on my vacuum sealer - seems to be stuck in Hutchins, Tx


----------



## malisaw (Feb 2, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> I am very glad this worked out for ya.
> 
> >>>>>After I get something that actually looks less embarrassing when sliced I'll post some pics
> 
> ...


OK, OK - I'll post a picture!!! (You didn't say what of...)

This is the reason I can't keep enough chicken in the house to BBQ:


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 2, 2011)

OK I feel better now.

Craig


----------



## nakom (Feb 24, 2011)

You can cook the dog on a smoker too!  He might even taste like bacon if ya feed him some!  If you post a picture on the forums someone will want to smoke it. lol


----------



## malisaw (Feb 24, 2011)

Now now...we'll have no smoking of my little girl!  She's a sweetie - was a rescue dog, they found her wandering the streets in Acworth, Ga.


----------

